# Adding a GLOBAL Time Offset



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I've noticed, for the last years or so, that all my recordings start about 20 seconds before the previous show ends. I noticed this on ALL channels, so I was assuming the TIVO time is off by some seconds. Also noticed they seem to cut off about 20 seconds early too.

Way back, I took my hacked series 2 and have a script that ran to move the clock in the tivo ahead 15 seconds right after it calls out to Tivo, which seemed to have worked fine.

Now, Looking at my tivohd and premiere tivo, I think I'd suggest to tivo people a Global time offset value a user can set in this situation. Meaning after the time is network time set, the offset it applied, in my case 15 seconds or so.

Anyone else seeing this issue? You think this would help? It would be alot cleaner that trying to pad and unpad every recorded show


----------



## SuperGonz (Jan 14, 2013)

Not only on TIVO Premiere but on the Verizon HD-DVR it's replacing. I bet it's to dissuade the use of DVRs


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Not a good idea.

The time isn't "off" with every channel/network.

If you "fix" the time for one channel, you will create conflicts with others that don't need "fixing".


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

steve614 said:


> Not a good idea.
> 
> The time isn't "off" with every channel/network.
> 
> If you "fix" the time for one channel, you will create conflicts with others that don't need "fixing".


No

In my case, it *IS* off on EVERY channel. No matter what I record where, the 20 seconds of previous shows and at the end, the last 20 seconds gets cut off.

If I could set the system clock to NETTIME - 00:00:20, it would fix everything. And it used to in my JB system


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

philhu said:


> No
> 
> In my case, it *IS* off on EVERY channel. No matter what I record where, the 20 seconds of previous shows and at the end, the last 20 seconds gets cut off.
> 
> If I could set the system clock to NETTIME - 00:00:20, it would fix everything. And it used to in my JB system


Yes, I see the exact same thing... Discovery is terrible, but I miss the last 20 seconds of other shows as well.

Big Bang Theory annoys the heck out of me becuse they always have a final cutaway scene that I miss. And do not get me started with Gold Rush... I have no idea how much gold the Indian River crew had from their last clean out! 

I could change the setting in the seson pass, but the minimum setting is 1 minute and then I am getting several conflicts because of the overlap.

It is getting a lot worse and it is getting a lot more consistant accross channels.

I looked over the weekend to see if I could mannually set the clock, but of course no such luck.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

It's not the Tivo's clock that is the problem, it is the networks failing to start/end on time.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I get that... But since it is only a few seconds offset, it is hard to setup a recording properly. For most shows it is OK, because they are not shoving content into the last 15 seconds, but more and more it is becoming a problem.

I seem to be more and more often missing a punchline or final dramatic phrase.


----------

